

[Show HN] Resumonk-Jekyll - A free Jekyll blog theme built using Foundation 4 - bharani_m
https://github.com/resumonk/resumonk-jekyll-theme

======
bharani_m
At Resumonk, we have started using Jekyll as our blogging platform. We've just
finished designing a Jekyll theme to match our website's design. Since there
aren't many Jekyll themes out there, we thought we'd release this in the
public domain. We hope you find this useful.

Demo - <http://www.resumonk.com/blog>

Download - <https://github.com/resumonk/resumonk-jekyll-theme>

